# Pen style flashlight



## iholla (Jan 11, 2009)

Im looking for a nice skinny pen style flashlight and I have not come across any I like yet? What suggestions do you have on them!!


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 11, 2009)

Streamlight Stylus. It uses 2 AAAA batteries.


----------



## iholla (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice ED, Heck I didnt even know they mad AAAA batteries...lol

DO you have one and how bright is that going to be?


----------



## Guy's Dropper (Jan 11, 2009)

You can easily and cheaply acquire 6 AAAA batteries by taking apart a 9V battery.


----------



## 1dash1 (Jan 11, 2009)

If you're interested in a 2xAAA penlight, consider the Streamlight Stylus Pro.

_And if you want a really bright penlight, put an L0D head on the Stylus Pro body._ :devil:


----------



## elumen8 (Jan 11, 2009)

+1 Streamlight Stylus Pro 2AAA. Try a Streamlight Microstream 1AAA as well, its a great little edc.

-JB


----------



## iholla (Jan 11, 2009)

I was looking at the Pro 2AAA but I want something skinny enough and not bulky that I could clip onto my shirt pocket as welll, and I think the Pro would be too much? I know the 2AAAA is smaller diameter so it may fit better?


----------



## RAF_Groundcrew (Jan 11, 2009)

I have a Streamlight Stylus, and it takes 3 AAAA cells, not 2.

I use it in my shirt pocket when I'm doing voluntary EMT duty, and it' about the thickness of a pen, but quite long at 6 1/4 inches long.

They're rated water resistant (2 O-rings in the tailcap), and you can even get an EX certified model for explosive atmospheres. 

If anything, for medical work, it's too bright ! I wouldn't want one shone into my eyes, and I even considered making a spacer to run it on 2 cells, it will work on 2, I tried. The LED on mine has a noticeable blue tint, but not too bad in actual use. For engineering, it's good, as the LED at the front sits proud, and gives good side flood, when the included beam shroud is removed.

Recommended- Yes, but I wish they made a shorter 2 AAAA version.


----------



## ruger357 (Jan 11, 2009)

Lumin Factory has one. Buy a few things and you get one free. It's pretty good for what it is worth.


----------



## Monocrom (Jan 11, 2009)

Guy's Dropper said:


> You can easily and cheaply acquire 6 AAAA batteries by taking apart a 9V battery.


 
The ones you get from a 9volt aren't always a perfect fit inside the SL Stylus.

I bought my SL Stylus at Ace Hardware. They carry AAAA cells. But they tend to be pricey. (Almost $5 for a two-pack). A better solution is to order the batteries online from New Graham Knives. (Just under $7 for six of them).

Not sure why Streamlight gave this light a true momentary switch, instead of a traditional clickie. :shrug:


----------



## Flying Turtle (Jan 11, 2009)

I've always thought the Gerber Foreman looked interesting. It takes 2AAA's and has different color heads (white, red, green, and blue). It don't recall many comments from owners. And there's always the Energizer 2AAA for a cheap solution that Target sells, or the Rayovac 1AAA from WalMart.

Geoff


----------



## Skyeye (Jan 11, 2009)

Walgreen's has a pretty nice all aluminum "classic looking" penlight that has a 2AAA engine and a pretty bright LED. I have one and it's very good for $5.99. Has a long run time.


----------



## Illum (Jan 11, 2009)

Big_Ed said:


> Streamlight Stylus. It uses 2 AAAA batteries.


 
correction, 3 AAAAs 



Guy's Dropper said:


> You can easily and cheaply acquire 6 AAAA batteries by taking apart a 9V battery.


 
some will fit, some won't and most likely all are shorter than AAAAs, so your going to need a magnet spacer...or a ball of solder with some glue around it.

radioshack, ACE, and I believe Office Depot/Office Max has them too, as for buying them online, heres the only place I know that you can get them in a 6 pack
http://www.filmtools.com/abatsixpac.html


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jan 11, 2009)

Check out a thread from a few months ago https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211276

Also check these out very bright for whats its worth http://www.powerledlighting.com/
Scroll down to bottom.


----------



## GreySave (Jan 11, 2009)

+1 for the Stylus Pro. Yes, it is a little thicker than a typical ball point pen but it is only a hair wider than some "easy grip" stype pens and smaller than some of the wide bodied "easy grip" pens. It is also actually shorter than some retractable pens.

For the slight trade off in size you get one really neat little light whose throw will surprise you yet is soft enough to not blind you for close up work.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Also check these out very bright for whats its worth http://www.powerledlighting.com/
> Scroll down to bottom.


+1


----------



## 276 (Jan 11, 2009)

TITAN1833 said:


> +1


 
2nd that.


----------



## Timothybil (Jan 11, 2009)

iholla said:


> I was looking at the Pro 2AAA but I want something skinny enough and not bulky that I could clip onto my shirt pocket as welll, and I think the Pro would be too much? I know the 2AAAA is smaller diameter so it may fit better?



I own both the Microstream and the Stylus Pro, and have EDCed them both. I stopped because they were so light and small that I would forget to take them out of my shirt pocket when I changed shirts and was constantly having to go look for them.

They are about twice the diameter of a normal ball point, but when you are carrying one in a shirt pocket, they don't seem any bigger or heavier. I bought the Microsteam first, then got the Stylus Pro for the increased run-time. This_is_Nascar had a really nice review about the Microstream a while ago you should go look up.


----------



## stevep (Jan 11, 2009)

The stylus pro is a good light, though I find myself carrying my UK penlight more often.


----------



## Light Sabre (Jan 11, 2009)

Mini reviews of pen style flashlights that I have or have access too:

The Streamlight Stylus (3 x AAAA) I would say is too bright. Still seeing spots in my eyes :huh::huh::huh: when viewed from an arm's length (~18"). Dimensions = 6 3/8" x 3/8" with front end cap installed to protect LED. Push switch for momentary on. Twist end cap for it to stay on, requires 2 hands. Pocket clip only. $15 - $20. Online, Batteries Plus.

The Energizer 2 x AAA penlight is ok on brightness at an arms length (~18"). Good for checking pupils. Major problem with it tho is that the switch end cap is metal on the outside, and all plastic on the inside and breaks pretty easily when dropped. The plastic breaks in such a way that the flashlight is no longer useable any more. Not good in an emergency. Dinged for that problem on FlashLightReviews. I love the flashlight for use at work. Have already broken one. Reinforced my 2nd one by putting heatshrink around the switch end cap and upper body. Also used RTV on the threads. Haven't had a problem since. Something you shouldn't have to do on a flashlight. Push on, push off type of switch, one hand operation. Pocket clip. $6 or $7 at Target or Walmart

Streamlight Microstream (1AAA, 1.5 hrs according to SL) way too bright :huh::huh::huh: at an arms length. Very good brightnes for 15+ feet. Very small 3 1/2" x 3/8"". Switch is fairly stiff. Push half way for momentary on. Push all the way for full on. One handed operation. Very good reviews about it here on CPF. Online, Batteries Plus.

The Stylus Pro (2 x AAA) is the big bro to the Microstream and a little brighter. Switch is the same I think. Would guess longer by 1 AAA and diameter the same at 3/8"". Pocket clip. Guy at work has one, don't have one here at home. As you should have gathered by now, CPFers love this one too. Online, Batteries Plus (they should, they carry other SL products).

Have 2 different type of Rayovac 1 AAA battery flashlights. The longer one is 4 5/8" x 9/16". Brightness is good :huh:. Recessed LED with lens. Hot spot only, no side spill at all. Metal body, both ends are plastic, rear switch, push on push off, one handed operation. $3 or $4 at Walmart. The 2nd flashlight is 3 1/2" x 3 11/16". Throw is good for 3 ft or less. Hotspot with very dim side spill. LED with lens. All metal. Twist LED end for on/off 2 handed operation like a MiniMag. Workmanship ok. Keychain/pocket light. $3 or $4 at Walmart.


----------



## iholla (Jan 11, 2009)

Cosmo7809 said:


> Check out a thread from a few months ago https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/211276
> 
> Also check these out very bright for whats its worth http://www.powerledlighting.com/
> Scroll down to bottom.


 

In the one thread seems like everyone loves the Stylus Pro--

The second thread (sunlight pens) has some nice penlights as well? Too many choices already
SO we have:

-Stylus Pro
-Stylus AAAA penlight
-Slim/Slim Jr. from Sunlight

Slim = Stylus pro
Slim Jr. = Stylus AAAA


----------



## american lockpicker (Jan 11, 2009)

If your looking to buy American pelican makes a 3 AAAA penlight.


----------



## Big_Ed (Jan 11, 2009)

RAF_Groundcrew said:


> I have a Streamlight Stylus, and it takes 3 AAAA cells, not 2.
> 
> I use it in my shirt pocket when I'm doing voluntary EMT duty, and it' about the thickness of a pen, but quite long at 6 1/4 inches long.
> 
> ...




Ooops! Right, 3 AAAA cells not 2. Sorry! Also Energizer makes a penlight. I cant remember if it's AA or AAA though.

I got the AAAA batteries for my Stylus at Radio Shack. No other store in my area had them.


----------



## american lockpicker (Jan 11, 2009)

The energizer ones take 2AAA batteries.


----------



## phoneguy (Jan 11, 2009)

I found a very slim penlight at O'reileys Auto Parts. I am not sure what kind of batteries are in it. This light takes 2 of whatever these batteries are, the batteries have a pin on one end. The light is aluminum with a pocket clip and has a twisty at the clip end, nice spot although slightly blue. They are kept at the front counter and are $10.00. Thinest penlight I have seen. I think I left it in my race car, if I can locate it I will post a picture.

Bryan


----------



## upriver (Jan 11, 2009)

If you're looking for cheap and easy to find, there's always the ~$3 rayovac 1AAA LED penlight that you can find at Walmart. The LED is blue, and not very bright (enough for checking pupils or checking a dark closet for example). Battery life is good (never tested it, but it has to be at least 5-10 hours). Best of all, AAA's are cheap!


----------



## iholla (Jan 11, 2009)

I really like the Stylus 2AAAA light but Im worried about that bulb that pokes out the front--looks like easy breakage to me


----------



## 1dash1 (Jan 11, 2009)

iholla said:


> I really like the Stylus 2AAAA light but Im worried about that bulb that pokes out the front--looks like easy breakage to me


 
Iholla:

The Streamlight Stylus is not a 2AAAA.


----------



## Muddquez (Jan 11, 2009)

I've carried a Stylus Pro daily in my front pocket for close to a year now and I have never been put off by the extra weight or size of the light. I've given several of these out as gifts to my friends.

This light is as close to perfect for what i need.


----------



## Light Sabre (Jan 11, 2009)

iholla said:


> I really like the Stylus 2AAAA light but Im worried about that bulb that pokes out the front--looks like easy breakage to me


 
Streamlight provides a cover in the package that goes over the Stylus end to protect the LED. Makes the beam a little narrower. The Stylus is 3 x AAAA and the Stylus Pro is 2 x AAA and is shorter and wider.


----------



## iholla (Jan 11, 2009)

Ok I meant 3AAAA--lots of penlights going thru my brain right now:thinking:


----------



## Gunner12 (Jan 11, 2009)

As long as you don't wear the LED down to the point where the bond wires get broken the LED should keep working. They aren't like incan bulbs where a direct drop on the bulb will break the glass and kill the bulb. You'll have to break through the epoxy of the LED in order to break the LED. Either that or burn out the LED through over voltage.

There is also a cover you can get.

The Stylis Pro might be better though, AAAs are easier to find and have more capacity.


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 17, 2010)

Muddquez said:


> I've carried a Stylus Pro daily in my front pocket for close to a year now and I have never been put off by the extra weight or size of the light. I've given several of these out as gifts to my friends.
> 
> This light is as close to perfect for what i need.



+1 
Mine arrived last night and I can't stop playing with it. Plenty bright to find things outside (A respectable bit of throw too) or navigate your way out from somewhere unfamiliar and gives you several hours of runtime to do it.. A perfect EDC light IMO. Love it!


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 17, 2010)

Lit Up said:


> +1
> Mine arrived last night and I can't stop playing with it. Plenty bright to find things outside (A respectable bit of throw too) or navigate your way out from somewhere unfamiliar and gives you several hours of runtime to do it.. A perfect EDC light IMO. Love it!



I also love my Stylus Pro, which is one of my 2 main EDC lights. However, I modded it by installing a Preon head, a beefier replacement clip from SL customer service, and O-rings for extra grip. It's such a delight to use!


----------



## Barrie (Jun 17, 2010)

15 lumens LED Penlight


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I also love my Stylus Pro, which is one of my 2 main EDC lights. However, I modded it by installing a Preon head [...]


Very interesting, can you post a pic of this setup? One of my favorite lights was my SL SP with an LD01 head on it, but I haven't yet seen one with the Preon head on it - sounds like a great combo.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 17, 2010)

A Preon head fits on the SL Stylus Pro?

Is it a straight swap, or is there more to it?


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 17, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> A Preon head fits on the SL Stylus Pro? Is it a straight swap, or is there more to it?



I originally had an L0D Q4 head on the Stylus Pro but wanted a lower low, which led me to the Preon. It is a straight swap, except there's about a 3/16" gap between the head and the body, exposing the threads, which I covered with 3 O-rings. When the original clip bent, SL customer service sent me 3 replacement clips, which are all much stronger than the stock clip.



Kestrel said:


> Very interesting, can you post a pic of this setup? One of my favorite lights was my SL SP with an LD01 head on it, but I haven't yet seen one with the Preon head on it - sounds like a great combo.



I love this setup, even though I'm using a red head on a black body. I totally prefer this mod to both the stock Stylus Pro and Preon 2.

What luck! I have the perfect pic, taken when my wife and I were (legally) exploring a cemetery at night in Ste. Genevieve, MO, last weekend. Can anyone identify the species of spider? Notice how it's waiting for the cockroach right below it? Dinner time!


----------



## Kraid (Jun 17, 2010)

Thats a really cool looking mod! Can I ask what you like about the SL body VS the Preon body?


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 17, 2010)

Kraid said:


> Thats a really cool looking mod! Can I ask what you like about the SL body VS the Preon body?



Thank you, Kraid! The SL body feels more comfortable and robust, and I definitely prefer its forward clicky to the reverse clicky of the Preon. Plus, the replacement clip from SL is much beefier and grips my pockets tighter. I love it! Now it's time to build the other color mods!


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 17, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> The SL body feels more comfortable and robust, and I definitely prefer its forward clicky to the reverse clicky of the Preon.


God yes, the reverse-clicky of the Preon would be a deal-breaker for me, I like the forward clickies of the SL's a fair bit.


----------



## ama230 (Jun 17, 2010)

Barrie had suggested the 2aaa penlight: Its a great values and is 15lumens for sure and has a nice clicky.

Then for another suggestion there is the ICON SOLO. It takes 2aaa's and has the best craftsmanship for a $20 light. It has two modes that are selected by just half pressing the button and when you find a mode you like, you fully click it. It is a solid 20lumens and has a low mode and lasts 3 days when on.

here is a pic: Also to the mod, this is a 600x600 pic


----------



## parnass (Jun 17, 2010)

iholla said:


> Im looking for a nice skinny pen style flashlight and I have not come across any I like yet? What suggestions do you have on them!!



I, too, am impressed with the 2AAA Streamlight Stylus Pro. The forward clicky/momentary switch makes using this light a pleasure.

New 2AAA penlights have become available since this thread began 18 months ago. Lately, I have been EDCing a Fenix LD05. It is longer and heavier, but provides 3 brightness levels.

The 2AAA Inova Bolt isn't nearly as thin and lacks a pocket clip so it might not meet your selection criteria.


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I originally had an L0D Q4 head on the Stylus Pro but wanted a lower low, which led me to the Preon. It is a straight swap, except there's about a 3/16" gap between the head and the body, exposing the threads, which I covered with 3 O-rings. When the original clip bent, SL customer service sent me 3 replacement clips, which are all much stronger than the stock clip.


 
I appreciate the response. Thanks.


----------



## shark_za (Jun 18, 2010)

I have quite a few 1xAAA lights and never really thought the 2xAAA format would appeal to me till I got the Preon 2. 

Now I'm getting the Stylus Pro to complement the Microstream I have. 


Simple goes a long long way in utility lights. 
Long runtime and easy to find size works in a lot of scenarios. 

The 1xAAA's seem to get lost while the more substantial yet super slim 2xAAA can be located quite easily.


----------



## Lit Up (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> I also love my Stylus Pro, which is one of my 2 main EDC lights. However, I modded it by installing a Preon head, a beefier replacement clip from SL customer service, and O-rings for extra grip. It's such a delight to use!



Driving home after work on a part of the highway with a wooded area, I stuck the light outside the window out of curiosity and was illuminating the grass and trees on the other side of the road with it. This is a 4 lane highway with a grassy median too. I was damn impressed w/ it.


----------



## GMLRS (Jun 18, 2010)

This is a real nice light Ive been meaning to order, 2xAA, 160 Lumens OTF, WOW. Highly reviewed.


Preon 2, Titanium "Black Edition" 49 USD from 4Sevens
LED: CREE XP-G R5
Max Output: 160 Out-the-front (OTF) lumens
Material: Type-III Hard-Anodized Aircraft-grade Aluminum
Lens: Optical-grade glass lens with anti-reflective coating on both sides
Battery: Two AAA, included (see voltage range to select acceptable batteries for this light)
Operating Voltage Range: 0.9V-3.0V
Seven Output Modes:
Low: 2.2 OTF Lumens, 23 hours
Medium: 22 OTF Lumens, 6 hours
High: 160 OTF Lumens, 0.8 hours
Strobe
SOS
Beacon (Hi)
Beacon (Lo)
Dimensions:
Length: 5.05 inches
Diameter: 0.55 inches
Weight: 0.88 ounces


----------



## GMLRS (Jun 18, 2010)

OOPS 2xAAA not 2xAAA, Sorry


----------



## GMLRS (Jun 18, 2010)

oops again, not 2xAA.


----------



## Wilmette (Jun 18, 2010)

GMLRS said:


> This is a real nice light Ive been meaning to order, 2xAAA, 160 Lumens OTF, WOW. Highly reviewed.
> 
> 
> Preon 2, Titanium "Black Edition" 49 USD from 4Sevens [snip]



Echo the "wow." I bought one in warm white, I've had it for a month now in EDC mode (or ENC mode...Every Night Carry?) and I'm impressed by it in every aspect except the reverse clicky. I am eyeballing Mr. Shawn's mod detailed above (thank you Mr. Shawn) and making plans. :wave:


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2010)

Preon II is worth getting.

But I recommend getting a Preon Kit so that you can mix & match bodies and tailcaps to find what works best for you. Mine is set up as a Preon II but with a Preon I tailcap. I find that combination works best for me. Turns the light into a twist-only model. (Some would say, not a true penlight in that case.) But you can still switch it on with one hand, with a little practice. And you can carry it in a back-pocket without fear of accidentally switching it on.


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I appreciate the response. Thanks.



My pleasure, Monocrom. I've learned so much from you via reading many of your posts. :thumbsup:



Lit Up said:


> Driving home after work on a part of the highway with a wooded area, I stuck the light outside the window out of curiosity and was illuminating the grass and trees on the other side of the road with it. This is a 4 lane highway with a grassy median too. I was damn impressed w/ it.



Excellent, Lit Up! Pleased to hear it's dazzling you.



Wilmette said:


> I am eyeballing Mr. Shawn's mod detailed above (thank you Mr. Shawn) and making plans. :wave:



You're welcome, Wilmette!


----------



## Kraid (Jun 18, 2010)

Mr. Shawn said:


> Thank you, Kraid! The SL body feels more comfortable and robust, and I definitely prefer its forward clicky to the reverse clicky of the Preon. Plus, the replacement clip from SL is much beefier and grips my pockets tighter. I love it! Now it's time to build the other color mods!


 
Interesting! I might pick one of these up some time and try that out!


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jun 18, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> A Preon head fits on the SL Stylus Pro?



BTW, the ITP A3 EOS head also fits the Stylus Pro, but I put my A3 head on the Preon 1 body with a red Carmex cap for my nighttime checks on my wife and kids.


----------

